
How to write a good Git commit messages - arzzen
https://juffalow.com/other/write-good-git-commit-message
======
Clanan
I'm particularly susceptible to writing crap commit messages so I really
appreciate this article. I've found it very helpful to focus on smaller
commits in addition to well-thought messages. Few things are more frustrating
than trying to locate a particular change via a commit log and not finding it
because I was lazy.

------
arzzen
Here is how Linus Torvalds describes a good commit message.
[https://github.com/torvalds/subsurface-for-
dirk/blob/a48494d...](https://github.com/torvalds/subsurface-for-
dirk/blob/a48494d2fbed58c751e9b7e8fbff88582f9b2d02/README#L88)

